# Let's see those~~~~~~~~~



## High Meadow Miniatures (Nov 27, 2007)




----------



## Kootenay (Nov 27, 2007)

My big horse has a blaze--does that count?


----------



## High Meadow Miniatures (Nov 27, 2007)

Yep, That counts



He is a beautiful boy


----------



## Kootenay (Nov 27, 2007)

High Meadow Miniatures said:


> Yep, That counts
> 
> 
> 
> He is a beautiful boy






--Honey is a mare--she just looks 'Butch'


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Nov 27, 2007)




----------



## shoeboxstables (Nov 27, 2007)

Well, we don't have any true blazes, all of these guys are stripes with connected stars. But, close enough





Here's our Sailor:









And Vic:
















And of course, our very loved rescued dwarf, Miss Jazzy


----------



## maplegum (Nov 27, 2007)

~ Oh Bailey ~


----------



## High Meadow Miniatures (Nov 27, 2007)

Kootenay said:


> High Meadow Miniatures said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, That counts
> ...


whoops, sorry about that OH! OH! OH! SHE is a beautiful GIRL








Beautiful horses everyone!


----------



## Kendra (Nov 27, 2007)




----------



## wiccanz (Nov 27, 2007)

Ooohhh!! I have one of those now!


----------



## Elsa (Nov 27, 2007)




----------



## twister (Nov 27, 2007)




----------



## minimule (Nov 27, 2007)

My QH that I lost in Feb had a beautiful blaze:

Beebop






My new big girl, Cheval






The other new big girl Stardust,






Unique (now lives in UT)


----------



## Loren&Rocky (Nov 27, 2007)

I have to admit, I am completly blazeless. I have been for about 15 years. Catalina's star stripe and snip are the closest thing to a blaze I have had is a very long time. I have only ever had 2 horses with blazes. My first horse, Buster, a gray saddlebred/arab cross and a minimal white paint named Jet. So, Catalina will have to do for now.


----------



## Rachel (Nov 27, 2007)

This is the closest I've got! This is Dolly - pretty self-explanatory how she got the name huh


----------



## minih (Nov 28, 2007)

Here is our blaze boy Cross Country Mr. Natural


----------



## love_casper (Nov 28, 2007)

Ghost has a large blaze, i guess bald face. close enough, eh?






and Charm (two months in this picture, using this one because he's gotten so light it hardly shows right now)


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 28, 2007)

Cheyenne, my TB gelding:











Riddle, bs paint mare (who a friend has now on a free lease)






And Sage, mini mare. She's a varnish appy, so I'll post a current photo and baby photo











Jessi


----------



## Margaret (Nov 28, 2007)

Here's Mariah... She has a crescent under her forlock, with a blaze and a snip.


----------



## normajeanbaker (Nov 28, 2007)

Here is our one and only horse with a blaze.

VPS Just A Tad Bad:


----------



## Miniequine (Nov 28, 2007)

My Blaze's






Moose & Maggie


----------



## Basketmiss (Nov 28, 2007)

Her is my daughter and Giddy, not a full blaze but all I've got


----------



## Jill (Nov 28, 2007)

I love blazes, especially off center ones! And I love star-strip-snip faces









However, only two of my minis have those kinds of faces (hoping they may but them on their foals, though!).

*[SIZE=12pt]Harrell’s Rowdys Reflection of Hope[/SIZE]*2002 AMHA/AMHR Silver Dapple with Sabino mare – Halter Grand Champion – Daughter of Cross Countrys Rowdys Reflection

Hopefully in foal for 2008 to “DunIT”











*[SIZE=12pt]Edgewood Skip To My Lou[/SIZE]*

1994 AMHA/AMHR silver dapple pinto with sabino brood mare – halter championships – push button driving horse

Hopefully in foal for 2008 to “DunIT”


----------



## MiniHoofBeats (Nov 28, 2007)

How's this for a big blaze?


----------



## J&HMinis (Nov 28, 2007)

Here is Maximo hanging out in his stall at Worlds.....






He is my only horse with a blaze.


----------



## Loren&Rocky (Nov 28, 2007)

normajeanbaker said:


> Here is our one and only horse with a blaze.
> 
> VPS Just A Tad Bad:


what a beautiful horse!!





My dog has a blaze. Does that count?


----------



## River1018 (Nov 28, 2007)

Our 2007 filly

River Wood Rapid's Cleopatra ~ who will be heading to England

Still a bit wet from her bath. OH!


----------



## mininik (Nov 28, 2007)

JC's Blaze Of Glory


----------



## drk (Nov 28, 2007)

Here's a few of mine





*Freelands Fiestas Imperial Storm*






*Impressible Fancy Feathers*


----------



## Whitewave (Nov 28, 2007)

Well this is more a blaze on one side and a Bald face on the other does it count ? My daughter's new horse Canterbury Trifecta Phenomenon ..


----------



## EAD Minis (Nov 28, 2007)

*Hears my blaze!!!*

_One Ritz-C-Kid_


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Nov 28, 2007)

Princess, shetland cross pony R.I.P~






Ginger, Quarter Pony~






Cowboy, one eyed Paint (lost his eye when he was a yearling and got kicked by another horse) R.I.P~






Cowboy and Ginger again~






Kowboy, 2 yr. old mini (first two are when he was a baby)~


























Lucky, 6 yr. old QH~






Charm, 6 yr. old QH~











Rowdy, 6 yr. old Paint~


----------



## barefoot (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## BanditGal (Nov 29, 2007)

Al-Ken's Senic Valentine (a.k.a. Val)






Seminole






Ruby






Sadie


----------



## K Sera (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Dec 2, 2007)

Here are my two with blazes, Blue & Candy.






Blue






Candy

Here are the others with facial white, stars, strips, snips, etc.






Dream






Hula

Hula & Dream come close to having blazes.






Ms. B






Sassy.


----------



## targetsmom (Dec 4, 2007)

Here are ours. I just realized that all three of the one with blazes are Rowdy-bred and may have gotten their blazes from Rowdy? The gray has a blaze you can't see. She is LWO+, as I suspect the B/W gelding is, and the mare has not been tested.






Ruby as a foal:






Our stallion is also Rowdy-bred, only a strip, and LWO-.:


----------



## CKC (Dec 5, 2007)

Cole-bald face






Moxie- (QH)






Surprise- (QH)






And Abby-


----------

